# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  تحديث جلاكسى اس 3 لاندرويد 5.0 المصاصة (لولي بوب)

## mohamed73

* *  بتوفر إصدار اندرويد 5.0 المصاصة (لولي بوب) أصبح بإمكان الشركات  والمطورين الحصول على نسخة مشروع اندرويد مفتوحة المصدر AOSP وبناء رومات  ROM’s رسمية او مُخصصة لأجهزة اندرويد، وهذا ما تقوم به شركة سيانوجين  مود CyanogenMod التي تقدم رومات بتجربة مشابهة لتلك الموجودة في نسخ  اندرويد الصافية (الخام) مع ميزات إضافية مفيدة وخيارات تخصيص مميزة هذا  بالإضافة الى إعتماد بعض من المطورين الآخرين على رومات سيانوجين مود لبناء  رومات اندرويد أُخرى مُخصصة بميزات إضافية أكثر. 
ومع بدء مطوري سيانوجين مود بالعمل على رومات مُخصصة (غير رسمية)  لأشهر الأجهزة وأكثرها إنتشارًا؛ فقد قمنا بتثبيت روم سيانوجين مود CM 12  اندرويد 5.0 المصاصة لهاتف Galaxy S3 بنسخته الإختبارية الثانية لكي  نستعرضها لكم في فيديو خاص ونتحدث عن أهم الأمور الموجودة في هذا الإصدار. 
وللتوضيح أكثر، روم سيانوجين مود اندرويد 5.0.2 المصاصة لهاتف Galaxy S3  يتم تثبيته عادةً بعد عمل روت تثبيت ريكوفري مُخصص وبالطبع هذه الإجراءات  سوف تُلغي ضمان الهاتف لدى الشركة لأنه امر غير رسمي لذلك في حال رغبتكم  بتثبيت رومات مُخصصة وغير رسمية سيكون ذلك على مسؤوليتكم الخاصة!  
روم اندرويد 5.0 لهاتف Galaxy S3 يأتي بحجم 224 ميغابايت مضغوط قبل  التثبيت ولا يحتوي على تطبيقات وخدمات جوجل بشكل نهائي لذلك يمكن تثبيت  حزمة التطبيقات بشكل مستقل ويبلغ حجمها أكثر من 400 ميغابايت بشكل كامل  وعندها سيتم الحصول على لانشر جوجل الرسمي مع كافة التطبيقات وهذا الأمر  بالتأكيد شيئ إختياري وليس إجباري. فيما يلي فيديو نلقي نظرة سريعة على  نكهة المصاصة على الهاتف Galaxy S3 مع وجود تطبيقات ولانشر جوجل:  
ملاحظات مهمة جدًا، الروم مخصص لهاتف سامسونج جالكسي إس 3 النسخة  العالمية GT-I9300 ولا يصلح لأي هاتف اخر نهائيًا، كما ننوه الى عدم القيام  بأي إجراء في حال كنت لا تمتلك الخبرة الكافية في هذا المواضيع المتقدمة  في اندرويد؛ لكي لا تخسر الهاتف! وفي كل الأحوال سوف يُلغي الضمان والكفالة  في حال القيام بها، واخيرًا الأمر الأهم هو عدم استقرار الروم وهو عبارة  عن نسخة إختبارية فقط حتى تاريخ تحرير هذا الموضوع. 
للمزيد من المعلومات حول الروم، يمكنكم الإطلاع على رابط المصدر من منتديات المطوريين [الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]].

----------

